# τον έκαψε



## dukaine

I understand καίω to mean "burn", but in the following context, I'm wondering if it means something like "got angry" or glared or something like that.

Η Νέια δεν απάντησε. Μόνο *τον έκαψε* και γύρισε να φύγει. 

A guy made a sarcastic remark to Neia right before this, making fun of something she said. They are at a blacksmith shop, so it could literally mean "burn"; there is a fire nearby in the story. But there's nothing after this to suggest he got physically hurt in any way, like screaming or wincing in pain. 

Thanks!


----------



## Acestor

Hi. It doesn't make sense. There's a dragon (with a fiery breath, I suspect) and there's also use of κόβω above (so this could be a typo for "έκοψε") but it doesn't make much sense either way, so I'll attribute it to the amateurish nature of the text and the fact that there may have been no editing.


----------



## Perseas

I agree, the formulation does not seem to be successful.There is a surreal situation where she asks him to fix her sword in order to cut a dragon (although girls usually don't bear arms). "τον έκαψε" refers maybe to the excitement/thrill he felt by her unusual request.
Οι μαμάδες δεν σκοτώνουν δράκους


----------



## dukaine

Perseas said:


> "τον έκαψε" refers maybe to the excitement/thrill he felt by her unusual request.
> Οι μαμάδες δεν σκοτώνουν δράκους


That doesn't make sense, because he thinks her goal is silly, so why would it have anything to do with what he's feeling?


----------



## dukaine

Acestor said:


> (so this could be a typo for "έκοψε")


According to WordReference, one meaning of κόβω is to "swear off", like give up on, so you might be right. Do you understand κόβω to mean "swear off"?


----------



## Perseas

dukaine said:


> That doesn't make sense, because he thinks her goal is silly, so why would it have anything to do with what he's feeling?


Just trying to find a plausible interpretation.
Maybe her behavior has aroused his interest, or otherwise her stunning presence had left her mark on him, that's why after she left he stopped her saying "sorry" and trying to be friendly.
(Anyway, this interpretation is somewhat forced and doesn't come out naturally from the sentence with "τον έκαψε").


----------



## dukaine

Perseas said:


> Maybe her behavior has aroused his interest, or otherwise her stunning presence had left her mark on him, that's why after she left he stopped her saying "sorry" and trying to be friendly.


I'm pretty sure all the actions - δεν απάντησε, τον έκαψε, και γύρισε να φύγει - are all responses to his remark, so I don't think it has anything to do with his feelings.


----------



## Perseas

dukaine said:


> I'm pretty sure all the actions - δεν απάντησε, τον έκαψε, και γύρισε να φύγει - are all responses to his remark, so I don't think it has anything to do with his feelings.


In that case "τον έκαψε" is out of place. I have also admitted that my interpretation is somewhat forced.


----------



## dukaine

Perseas said:


> In that case "τον έκαψε" is out of place. I have also admitted that my interpretation is somewhat forced.


Acestor suggested it might be a typo for έκοψε, which WordReference says can mean "swear off", like give up on. Do you think that might be the case?


----------



## Perseas

dukaine said:


> Acestor suggested it might be a typo for έκοψε, which WordReference says can mean "swear off", like give up on. Do you think that might be the case?


I don't think it can mean "swear off". I could accept the literal meaning of "έκοψε" or "έκαψε", but as you already said:


dukaine said:


> But there's nothing after this to suggest he got physically hurt in any way, like screaming or wincing in pain.


----------



## dukaine

I found out, after contacting the author directly, that τον έκαψε here means that she "burned" him with her eyes, basically gave him a really mean look, which is what I initially thought. Thanks for all of your efforts to help!


----------



## Αγγελος

κόβω _can _mean 'look', though this usage is mostly slang. Κόβω κίνηση means 'watch the action'. Τον έκοψε (with an o) _could _conceivably mean 'gave him a (mean) stare'. But τον έκαψε, with an alpha, cannot refer to a look -- not in my Greek, anyway.


----------

